# Shooting steel targets



## mdavlee

I got together with maclaren yesterday and got to shoot some steel targets for the first time. The big target on the right was shot with a 338 lapua at 260 yards. It destroyed the pvc target stand I've been using. The other target was shot with pauls 308 at 340 yards. The video is from my phone zoomed as far as it would go on the target. You can here the clang come back right after the shot. 







http://youtu.be/rS-YW4Kdbks


----------



## Winn R

That's alot of fun!

The longer range shots many times can't be seen even with a spotting scope -- but you can hear the clang a second or two later:msp_w00t:
What a great sound when shooting a 9" square at 600 yards.


----------



## mdavlee

Next time we're going to set some up at 470. That's pretty much as far as we can put them safely on that property.


----------



## D&B Mack

What steel & loads were you using...I am surprised that it didn't punch through at that short of distance.


----------



## MacLaren

D&B Mack said:


> What steel & loads were you using...I am surprised that it didn't punch through at that short of distance.



I believe Mike shot it with a 300 Berger. 
But no, it wouldn't have penetrated that steel @20 yards.


----------



## Winn R

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=245665&d=1342820665


There's a Chinese copy of the target stand but it unfortunately still doesn't fix the problem of a low shot knocking it down.


----------



## mdavlee

It is 3/8" ar 500 steel from jc steel targets. He told me at 25 yards it won't punch through with regular bullets. Fmj will go through it and 22 caliber traveling over 3000 fps will dent it. The load was 81.5 grains of retumbo behind a 300 berger hybrid vld. 

I have a stand made out of a bass pro folding chair that part of the plastic broke. A piece of rebar and tube steel and bolts and chain to hang it from. I didn't have any more 338 loads left to shoot at the steel at 340. I hope to remedy that soon with 50 more pieces of brass here.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy

Winn R said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=245665&d=1342820665
> 
> 
> There's a Chinese copy of the target stand but it unfortunately still doesn't fix the problem of a low shot knocking it down.



Nice back stop. Is that a day care center?


----------



## Winn R

mdavlee said:


> I have a stand made out of a bass pro folding chair that part of the plastic broke. A piece of rebar and tube steel and bolts and chain to hang it from. I didn't have any more 338 loads left to shoot at the steel at 340. I hope to remedy that soon with 50 more pieces of brass here.



I use a lightweight rig with a 3/4"emt square supported with two diagonals like a pool lounge chair. The horizontal piece along the ground is flattened with two holes for spikes. Likewise the dirt end of the diagonals.






LarryTheCableGuy said:


> Nice back stop. Is that a day care center?



 I know I poke fun at those guys because it's like rattling the cage of a 800 lb gorilla.


----------



## mdavlee

I'm going to make some more stands later on out of pipe or angle iron. I want to make the base solid and then the attachment point for the uprights I want them to be able to lean forward and back from 0 to 30 degrees for setting on hills.


----------



## D&B Mack

mdavlee said:


> I'm going to make some more stands later on out of pipe or angle iron. I want to make the base solid and then the attachment point for the uprights I want them to be able to lean forward and back from 0 to 30 degrees for setting on hills.



Use CI or Steel pipe and fill with a sand/mortar mix. Very unlikely you will shoot through it.


----------



## mdavlee

D&B Mack said:


> Use CI or Steel pipe and fill with a sand/mortar mix. Very unlikely you will shoot through it.



I'm going to use something like that. I just want the uprights adjustable as flat ground is real hard to come by in my part of the country. I need it light enough to toss on a 4 wheeler and haul out to where we will shoot. On my grandpas place I have a side by side to use or the tractor if I make something too heavy for the rustler. I would like to just make some stands and leave them up but the cows will destroy most anything left in a field long enough.


----------



## D&B Mack

mdavlee said:


> I'm going to use something like that. I just want the uprights adjustable as flat ground is real hard to come by in my part of the country. I need it light enough to toss on a 4 wheeler and haul out to where we will shoot. On my grandpas place I have a side by side to use or the tractor if I make something too heavy for the rustler. I would like to just make some stands and leave them up but the cows will destroy most anything left in a field long enough.



Oh, got ya now. I was thinking of permanent mounts and concrete them in.

I know we used to fill our deck hockey net frames with sand and water. Made them less likely to break and they still weren't that heavy.


----------



## mdavlee

Yeah I don't want them mounted permanent or I'll have to make 3 or 4 sets. I don't mind them 75 lbs or so but over that it's a little rough hauling on a 4 wheeler when they are 4'x2'.


----------



## 54stude

The frame signs that realtors use work really nice as target holders, and the price is good also. If you ask for them, they will usually give you the beat up ones, or some with agents names that no longer work at that agency. Usually made from3/8 rod stock, and they step into the ground really nice.


----------



## Jwalker1911

Hey guys another fun trick for steel targets is to take a truck rim and weld a coil spring to it and weld your silhouette targets to that...make a cool reactive target....to bad you dont live closer mdavlee Im a welder by trade and a uspsa shooter I love making steel targets!


----------



## mdavlee

I weld for a living too. I like to bolt most together to be able to make them smaller for transport.


----------



## Jwalker1911

mdavlee said:


> I weld for a living too. I like to bolt most together to be able to make them smaller for transport.



an old boat trailer makes a pretty neat plate rack too and its plenty portable


----------



## promac850

Jwalker1911 said:


> an old boat trailer makes a pretty neat plate rack too and its plenty portable



... now I got a couple of those laying around. Guess one just found a use...


----------



## mdavlee

I might have to build a stand to go on a small trailer. That would work great and less handling of the plates.


----------



## Jwalker1911

mdavlee said:


> I might have to build a stand to go on a small trailer. That would work great and less handling of the plates.



My bro in law got a large steel round cutout from a shop,works well for tire protection....he's fast as hell but tends to be low and wild with his first shot lol


----------



## jcvibby

Hey Guys, glad you like the targets!! Seems like they are holding up great. Work on the stands a little and you will have a very nice set up!!

We have some T POST brackets that would also work nicely, they are on our website at jcsteeltargets.com. 

Again, glad you guys are getting some time to beat the crap out of them!! 


Have a blessed day. 

Jake Vibbert
JC Steel Targets
Jubilee Youth Ranch


----------



## Genius.

jcvibby said:


> Hey Guys, glad you like the targets!! Seems like they are holding up great. Work on the stands a little and you will have a very nice set up!!
> 
> We have some T POST brackets that would also work nicely, they are on our website at jcsteeltargets.com.
> 
> Again, glad you guys are getting some time to beat the crap out of them!!
> 
> 
> Have a blessed day.
> 
> Jake Vibbert
> JC Steel TargetsP
> Jubilee Youth Ranch



Hah, funny you chimed in Jake, 

I was just going to suggest your steel. 

With his prices you would be hard to be able to make your own.


----------



## esshup

Just saw the thread. I may have to upgrade the steel that I'm using. 1/2" AR400 is getting a divot and bending if hit near the edge at 350 yds. 175g 7mm SMK, impact velocity at that distance is a bit over 3000 fps.


----------



## mdavlee

Yes the targets are awesome. I hope to go shoot some this afternoon. The t post bracket would work but if I leave a single post up in some of the pasture the cows will bend them over or break them. I hope to get more time and build a stand to move from place to place.


----------



## esshup

mdavlee, I saw a frame that was made by welding a 1 1/4" x 1 1/2" long pipe to uprights (think of the uprights that are on a child's swingset in shape, only smaller scale). The steel target was hung via chain from a piece of 3/4" solid steel round that slipped thru the 1 1/4" pipe. The ends were tipped in to the center at the top, making the base wider than the top. The ends of the horizontal 3/4" steel round had holes for a long pin so it wouldn't slide thru the top ends. The chain was welded to the 3/4" round, and had the type of link at the end that is threaded to open. The steel target had a short piece of chain bolted to it on each side, and the link attached to the short pieces of chain behind the target so it was protected from bullets. Everything could come apart easily except for the ends that were welded together, but for transport, everything would lay flat. Easy to set up. Take one upright end, slip the horizontal bar thru it, pin it. Slip other end over the horiz. bar, pin it. Take the bottom of one side and move it out to the side as far as it will go. Clip steel target to the hanging chains and you're done. 

If the written description is fuzzy, I can sketch it out and post it.


----------



## mdavlee

I've been trying to decide how to build a stand. Flat ground to set up on is at a premium in the hills where I live. I want a 4'x3' base say of 3x3" angle iron 3/16" thick with a piece of plate to mount the uprights on. I want to use angle iron 2x2" for uprights and the cross piece of 3/16" thick. I want to drill multiple holes in the plate at the bottom to be able to mount the uprights level and the base up to 30° from level. I plan on using the little tent stakes or the like to anchor if a tree or something isn't available. The time to go get the material and make it is none right now. Might get to sneak in a short shooting session this afternoon if I'm lucky. Got 24 338 lapua rounds loaded waiting to ring some steel.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Jim Timber

I'd just make an A frame for either side out of pallet wood, then put a pipe between the two sides and hang your plate off that. You'd be golden for any angle up to about 50 degrees. Maybe make the pipe/leg junction a bolted connection or slip fit into pockets so it comes apart.

Shooting steel is hard on your uprights, and eventually they get chewed from bullet splatter (or misses). Make it so that part is easily replaceable, and then not worry about it. Wood would also be lighter. I also try to make steel lean down a little (facing the shooter), to deflect more of the bullet into the dirt.

I cut a t-post in half once because every time I hit the steel it came off the chain. I joked with my buddy about it (his target, and property) and he challenged me: so I aimed at the post, and 3 shots later it was a foot shorter. 

6 shots at 100yds shooting prone off a log with stitches in my left hand (carpal tunnel release surgery):












I pulled the one on the right, so I shot another to complete my 5 shot group. 

.25-06 117 Sierra game king @ 2900fps - hand loaded of course.


----------



## mdavlee

I haven't had a real problem shooting the steel with the 338 and it not going down. The plates are swinging horizontal behind the stand when they hit at less than 300 yards.


----------



## FABTEK

[video=youtube_share;cLpx3yYvAi0]http://youtu.be/cLpx3yYvAi0[/video]
Just saying....:jawdrop:


----------



## mdavlee

You don't really have to worry about that since the bullets disintegrate when they hit the plate since it's swinging.


----------



## kodiakyardboy

jcvibby said:


> Hey Guys, glad you like the targets!! Seems like they are holding up great. Work on the stands a little and you will have a very nice set up!!
> 
> We have some T POST brackets that would also work nicely, they are on our website at jcsteeltargets.com.
> 
> Again, glad you guys are getting some time to beat the crap out of them!!
> 
> 
> Have a blessed day.
> 
> Jake Vibbert
> JC Steel Targets
> Jubilee Youth Ranch


I have a few of your 6" plates, they have lasted thousands of .308 rounds. Good steel! Didn't think I would bump into you here.


----------



## little possum

Guess I need to load up and have you mountain folk show me how to shoot. IDK if I have anything thatll reach 300 yards  Love to see what the .25WSSM would do beside collect dust.


----------



## Jwalker1911

little possum said:


> Guess I need to load up and have you mountain folk show me how to shoot. IDK if I have anything thatll reach 300 yards  Love to see what the .25WSSM would do beside collect dust.



That 25WSSM will reach 300 easy. I shoot way further than that with a .257 roberts.


----------



## mdavlee

I'm sure with some good reloads with some berger vlds you could get way out there accurately.


----------



## Jwalker1911

Ok dumb question for some of you gurus...I know the 338 Lappy is supposed to be the cats meow of long range weapons..never shot one so I dont know....Did see the ammo cost tho....what makes this round better than the 50 BMG for the cost?


----------



## Jim Timber

.338 is less punishing on the shooter, and it's a lighter package to haul around if you do anything other than punching paper. .50 bmg offers more energy down range and is vastly superior for targets other than people or game.

People who are really serious, hand load their own ammo - which substantially reduces the cost per delivered pill.


----------



## Jwalker1911

Jim Timber said:


> .338 is less punishing on the shooter, and it's a lighter package to haul around if you do anything other than punching paper. .50 bmg offers more energy down range and is vastly superior for targets other than people or game.
> 
> People who are really serious, hand load their own ammo - which substantially reduces the cost per delivered pill.



I reload quite a bit, largest round I load is the 338 win mag


----------



## mdavlee

For the 338 lapua it's around $1.25 a round for reloads with 300 grain berger otm. The 338 isn't too bad in a 10 lb rifle with a brake. It's loud enough to get the police called on you from a half mile away when shooting several rounds off. The downrange ballistics are really good for it and it carries a lot of energy downrange. It will sure ring a plate at 400 yards like a 308 at 100.


----------



## Genius.

Jwalker1911 said:


> Ok dumb question for some of you gurus...I know the 338 Lappy is supposed to be the cats meow of long range weapons..never shot one so I dont know....Did see the ammo cost tho....what makes this round better than the 50 BMG for the cost?



My buddy was a scout sniper, he would constantly sing the 338 praise. 

His favorite round was the 300wm, lighter rifle. His last few tours though and during training he said he was falling in love with the 338. He said its flat shooting and a downright man stopper. He said the 50 was a good truck stopper, but way to dang heavy. 

A conversation I had with him before he left on his last tour he mentioned the 338 is beginning to be his new favorite round.


----------



## The Heckler

Anyone heard anything good or bad about the 6.5x47 lapua? Thinkin about slapping one together, like the way it looks on paper.


----------



## mdavlee

The Heckler said:


> Anyone heard anything good or bad about the 6.5x47 lapua? Thinkin about slapping one together, like the way it looks on paper.



Great round. Hard to get brass for it right now. I want to do a 260 rem or a 284 win.


----------



## The Heckler

mdavlee said:


> Great round. Hard to get brass for it right now. I want to do a 260 rem or a 284 win.




Do you know who has a reamer for one right now? I have a pre 64 ss model 70 action thats been all slicked up. Right now it's got a 250 Ackley Improved on it but I've been thinkin about a new tube.


----------



## mdavlee

I'm sure GA precision, Short Action Customs, or one of the custom rifle builders will have them. There's a lot of gunsmiths out there that probably have them but those are the first ones that come to mind.


----------



## Genius.

For Sale a total of 53 chamber reamers Pkg deal - Sniper's Hide Forums

This guy has a nice number of reamers for sale.

RW Gunsmithing might have what you need too
» Calibers We Chamber RW Snyder Gunsmithing


----------



## Jwalker1911

Genius. said:


> My buddy was a scout sniper, he would constantly sing the 338 praise.
> 
> His favorite round was the 300wm, lighter rifle. His last few tours though and during training he said he was falling in love with the 338. He said its flat shooting and a downright man stopper. He said the 50 was a good truck stopper, but way to dang heavy.
> 
> A conversation I had with him before he left on his last tour he mentioned the 338 is beginning to be his new favorite round.



For the price I will probably just stick with the .308,the longest range we have here is 600 yards.


----------



## Genius.

Jwalker1911 said:


> For the price I will probably just stick with the .308,the longest range we have here is 600 yards.



That's why I'm going with 308. 

I was considering going with either a 300wm or 338 Lapua, but, considering the cost of shooting those, and its not often I'd get the opportunity to shoot them to their full potential.

Also, with just getting into long range shooting, I figured I'd go with a cheaper round so I can practice more.

Just waiting on the damn rifle to come....


----------



## mdavlee

I think I'm going to put a 260 together this winter. 308 cost for better ballistics. I need to find a used 700 in 243 or 308 to have a new barrel put on and probably slap it in a mcrees chassis with dbm.


----------



## Genius.

mdavlee said:


> I think I'm going to put a 260 together this winter. 308 cost for better ballistics. I need to find a used 700 in 243 or 308 to have a new barrel put on and probably slap it in a mcrees chassis with dbm.



I'm sure something like that won't be hard to find 

Firearms For Sale - Sniper's Hide Forums


----------



## Jwalker1911

mdavlee said:


> I think I'm going to put a 260 together this winter. 308 cost for better ballistics. I need to find a used 700 in 243 or 308 to have a new barrel put on and probably slap it in a mcrees chassis with dbm.



.308 ballistics dont scare me any...I like having a rifle that my wife can use in a pinch. She doesnt like the recoil but its nowhere near the recoil of a 7mm remmag or a 300 winny.


----------



## Genius.

Jwalker1911 said:


> .308 ballistics dont scare me any...I like having a rifle that my wife can use in a pinch. She doesnt like the recoil but its nowhere near the recoil of a 7mm remmag or a 300 winny.



I #### a buddies 300 WSM with no brake.... Talk about a hammering on the shoulder after a while.

Then I shot a braked 300WM, it felt like a light recoil 308.

It made me a believer in brakes. The noise doesn't bother me because I don't shoot at a public range.


----------



## mdavlee

The main draw to the 260 over the 308 is less drop and wind drift. The recoil will be right along with the 308. My wife has shot an unbraked 308 and 6.5 creedmoor with no problems. She didn't shoot the 338 with a brake or the 300 wsm without a brake. The 300 wsm in the FN with the hogue stock is no worse than a 308 which really surprised me. I had one in a savage hunting rifle and it punished you. I can shoot 20 or more rounds in a short period of time with the 300 wsm with no sore shoulder. 

I wish I had the extra funds laying around to get in on the SH build gun.


----------



## Jwalker1911

mdavlee said:


> The main draw to the 260 over the 308 is less drop and wind drift. The recoil will be right along with the 308. My wife has shot an unbraked 308 and 6.5 creedmoor with no problems. She didn't shoot the 338 with a brake or the 300 wsm without a brake. The 300 wsm in the FN with the hogue stock is no worse than a 308 which really surprised me. I had one in a savage hunting rifle and it punished you. I can shoot 20 or more rounds in a short period of time with the 300 wsm with no sore shoulder.
> 
> I wish I had the extra funds laying around to get in on the SH build gun.



Browning A-Bolt composite in a .338 win mag..........no brake.......most punishing firearm Ive ever owned.


----------



## Genius.

mdavlee said:


> The main draw to the 260 over the 308 is less drop and wind drift. The recoil will be right along with the 308. My wife has shot an unbraked 308 and 6.5 creedmoor with no problems. She didn't shoot the 338 with a brake or the 300 wsm without a brake. The 300 wsm in the FN with the hogue stock is no worse than a 308 which really surprised me. I had one in a savage hunting rifle and it punished you. I can shoot 20 or more rounds in a short period of time with the 300 wsm with no sore shoulder.
> 
> I wish I had the extra funds laying around to get in on the SH build gun.



Same here....

If I hadn't ordered one of Tac-Cords FN's and had him do some work...


----------



## mdavlee

Maclaren ordered up an A4 from taccord in 300 wsm. He's picking it up today from the FFL.


----------



## Genius.

mdavlee said:


> Maclaren ordered up an A4 from taccord in 300 wsm. He's picking it up today from the FFL.



He's a good guy to work with. 

I feel bad for him though.... He's doing some work and sounds like he mismesured and ####ed up a McMillan stock..... Now he has to wait for a new stock to come in.


----------



## little possum

Marlin Model X7VH You fellas seen these? Ideas? Opinions? I know Wiggs has shot one of the other Marlin bolt gun and gave it a pretty good rating... They are cheap. But and yes I know you get what you pay for..


----------



## Jim Timber

Never seen .308 called a varmint caliber before. opcorn:


----------



## Genius.

Jim Timber said:


> Never seen .308 called a varmint caliber before. opcorn:



Why not? 

I've used my 45/70 as a varmint gun


----------



## mdavlee

The 300 RUM I had killed more varmints than any other rifle I've owned.


----------



## Jim Timber

It's not that it can't, just not overtly intended for them.

.25-06 does a number on woodchucks. Plural. Killed the second with frags from the first.


----------



## atvguns

[video=youtube;0ABGIJwiGBc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ABGIJwiGBc[/video]


----------



## Jwalker1911

Do any of you guys ever compete in 3 gun competitions? Or IPSC/USPSA?


----------



## mdavlee

I haven't yet. I would like to try the long range tactical matches.


----------



## Genius.

mdavlee said:


> I haven't yet. I would like to try the long range tactical matches.



That's something I really really really want to get into. Looks like aloft of fun


----------



## Genius.

Genius. said:


> That's something I really really really want to get into. Looks like aloft of fun



Once I get my damn rifle thoughopcorn:opcorn:


----------



## mdavlee

I might try to go to the mammoth sniper challenge just to watch if I'm home that weekend in January. I would like to participate but don't want to hold a spot and not make it. I don't have a partner either so that doesn't help much.


----------

